# INFP career choosing developer or something else!



## zetor_bha21 (May 31, 2015)

so i recently took the test and found that i am INFP, form a very young age, i had troubled finishing anything, i barely finished my school, and having troubled finishing my master in computers. so should i go forth and learn development? or change my career all together? i am not creative, not a writer, my handwriting sucks, and i am not a good programmer as well. My friends think i know a lot but i know better. i suck at programming, barely know anything. so what should i do? what career path should i chose? i am totally lost


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forums 

INFPs need autonomy, and it helps to have a cause or ideal to strive towards. If you can find that in computers I would stick with that.


----------



## zetor_bha21 (May 31, 2015)

honestly i am lost, i cant find any motivation in anything. i cant find my cause.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Honestly you'll always be shit at programming until you start programming a lot. Maybe take an internship as a junior developer somewhere. With a bit of luck you'll find yourself in a company with seniors guiding you. Really, anyone who feels like they are a "rock star developer" (pukes a bit in my mouth) fresh out of college is delusional. Aim to learn.

Maybe you should pick up a few side projects.. Things you find interesting and just start building. Put that shit up on github or bitbucket.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

user interface. web development. 

infp's often are counselors.


----------

